# Saw Blade Storage



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering what everyone is doing for blade storage. If you have any ideas or pictures I would like to see. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

When you say "blade storage" are you refuring to storeing them in your shop or your truck. Because the way you would store them in a moving truck would be differant?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

This particular storage rack is not mine, but is nearly identical so I "borrowed" the pic...


----------



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

Handyman said:


> When you say "blade storage" are you refuring to storeing them in your shop or your truck. Because the way you would store them in a moving truck would be differant?


I was looking for ideas for the home shop.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just hung on a nail on the wall near the saw.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

knotscott said:


> This particular storage rack is not mine, but is nearly identical so I "borrowed" the pic...
> 
> View attachment 2217


Now thats the ticket:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

knotscott said:


> This particular storage rack is not mine, but is nearly identical so I "borrowed" the pic...
> 
> View attachment 2217


I have mine stored in a drawer with cardboard betwwen them. But, I sure like the rack. easy to access, protects the blades from damage, and looks tidy too.

Gerry:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

I use old album covers...you remember don't you...those cardboard printed covers they had around LP records? Works like a champ!

LP albums are 10" diameter, so a 10" TS blade fits perfectly. I prefer to use Pink Floyd, Blue Oyster Cult, Joan Jett, and Devo...


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: What a great idea, Hack. Devo, just whip it.:laughing:


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Just about the same as shown and one different one.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

My shop is not heated except when I am working, so my blades tend to rust while hanging on the pegboard. 

I just bought a new dado blade and decided that I would build a storage box to keep it safe.

It will hold a 10" blade and there is room for more blades if I ever need more than my dado and 1 general purpose blade.

I made the box by cutting 3/8" ply to 11.5 inches square. Then I cut 3/4"X1-1/4" for the bottom lid frame and 3/4"x1" for the top lid frame and glued them to the ply. Added a couple hinges. Then I glued a small square 3/8" ply in the center with a 3/8" tee nut recessed into the back of it. 

The ply serves as a place to mount the tee nut plus it raised the blades off the bottom of the box for easy grasping with my fingers.

I screwed a cut off bolt into the tee nut and placed a length of copper tube over the bolt threads, both to have less movement of the blade and to eliminate wear to the blade from rubbing on the threads.

P.S I bought a HF (part #40745) dado with 22T.
And when I went to town today I forgot to get a latch for the box. But I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a screw in the wall and hang them on that. I also have a drawer on my TS and lay them in that, usually have something separating them, but not always. If you are gentle when placing them on top of each other there is no harm in them touching. If you throw them on top of each other you may chip a tooth. I made a carrier for my dado set, just a 5/8 bolt in a pc of poplar and a 1/4" plywood cover and I use a nut to keep everything in place. The holder has a handle hold sawed into it.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I also just hang them on the wall on a nail. Shop is well insulated so I have no moisture or rust problems.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mmwood_1 said:


> Just hung on a nail on the wall near the saw.


+1 or a long screw.

G


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

daryl said:


> My shop is not heated except when I am working, so my blades tend to rust while hanging on the pegboard.
> 
> I just bought a new dado blade and decided that I would build a storage box to keep it safe.
> 
> ...


Nice case for your blades daryl, should do just fine.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

A long hook on my pegboard.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 9, 2009)

knotscott said:


> This particular storage rack is not mine, but is nearly identical so I "borrowed" the pic...
> 
> View attachment 2217


Sorry for being ignorant, but wouldn't that dull the blades?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Why would you think that the wood storage rack would dull the blade?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

ACP said:


> A long hook on my pegboard.


:thumbsup:

:boat::boat::boat:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Self Storage*

I just keep a different blade on each table saw, and use that saw depending on what I want to cut......:blink: bill
He said tongue in cheek, but it's mostly true.


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*blade storage*

I keep a CD/DVD (that you don't need any longer) between the blades. Works great, the blades never touch each other.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

EdG...
That is a remarkably unexpected answer. I bet no one on this planet ever thought of using old cds for THAT. I bet even Al Gore would like that, its such a green idea.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 9, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Why would you think that the wood storage rack would dull the blade?



I prefer not having the blades touching anything.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I suggest the anti gravity holder then. You will need mr fusion to power it though. But your blades will float in mid air and not touch a thing. :laughing:

Seriously. How dull do you think they are going to get touching wood while no motion is occuring? Most of the teeth now on saw blades are carbide, how dull do you think the wood will make them?


----------



## AxlMyk (Mar 13, 2007)

stevenh said:


> Sorry for being ignorant, but wouldn't that dull the blades?


Nope. The only thing touching the blades is wood.
I use the same system.


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

stevenh said:


> I prefer not having the blades touching anything.


You're aware that the blade are just sitting there, right? :blink:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

A blade holder???

Has anybody looked at the new Unisaw right side table extension with the blade storage drawer? It should be eash to make...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This thread has been my amusement for the morning. Maybe it is just me, but I am sitting here just laughing my sides off.

George


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The CD idea is great! I plan to use that asap. Like I said, I hang mine on a pegboard hook. They can be hard to get apart sometimes though so this will be a perfect solution. It is one of those minor annoyances I never even tried to think of solving, but now I have one. Thanks!


----------

